#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  State level placement programme at Galgotia University

## mehar555

Galgotia University is well renowned for its corporate tie ups. University witnesses the visit of top recruiters from across the globe. This is all because of the perfect training provided to the students here as future managers and engineers. The placement cell at the University functions perfectly and keeps in touch with each and every student of the university and the top recruiters too. University has witnessed 100% placement for the last 5 years and we hope this record will be maintained by the university in the coming years too. The recent recruiter was Cognizant. It was a State Level Placement Programme. Many of the students got placed through this program and many are waiting for the next placement program.





  Similar Threads: How are the placements at galgotia university? How are the placements at galgotia university? State level placement programme at Galgotia University State level placement programme at Galgotia University State level placement programme at Galgotia University

----------

